# Large Computer Screen in Workshop?



## CjParker (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi all, 

I’m needing some advice on upgrading my current computer display in my shop. 

I’ve got a computer monitor mounted to the brick wall that’s connected to my laptop. It’s only a small screen and hard for me to see, so I have continued using my phone. However, it’s a bit of a pain having to stop & look down at my phone for info on whatever I’m doing, then start again.

So wanting to make the screen bigger. I was thinking of either a large tv to mount or would a projector be an option? 

Thanks in advance

C


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Why do you want a TV/screen/monitor in the shop? Especially a large one? Do you watch TV while working or what?


george


----------



## marly (Apr 13, 2010)

When getting a bigger screen, make sure you check the resolution. I assume you want the bigger screen so that the text is bigger. If that is the case, a TV screen might work for you. Make sure that you get a TV that does 1080p, that way it will keep the resolution and make the text look "bigger". Watch out and make sure you do NOT get a 4k, because a 4k at the correct resolution will make the text smaller and harder to reader. If your goal is reading text further away, I recommend sticking with 1080p on a TV. 

You can get a projector, but I think a projector lens might get dusty and need to be cleaned. 

Make sure you check the connectors that your computer outputs, typically your computer will have an output for, VGA, DVI, or DisplayPort. Sometimes HDMI, so will want to check that first. DisplayPort and HDMI connectors look almost exactly the same. 

Long story short, a 55" TV or so might work for you if you're just wanting to display websites and drawings and such.


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

whatever else, you need to run a virus checker on your computer. I dont like the look of all those random symbols in your typing.


----------



## marly (Apr 13, 2010)

sunnybob said:


> whatever else, you need to run a virus checker on your computer. I dont like the look of all those random symbols in your typing.


He probably wrote the message in a different program, like Microsoft Word or some other program. Then copied/pasted it in. If you do that, you should paste it into something like notepad, then copy/paste it back into the text box on the message board. 

The characters are where " and ' is supposed to be.


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

I cant make "and" fit into those spaces, but if thats all it is, no problems to me.


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

Unless you're in the habit of working in the dark I think you might have difficulty getting enough contrast in a projected image. My shop lighting, about 1200 lux, would completely wash out the picture from anything affordable.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

I would never consider a TV or PC in my shop, they would die in a matter of a month. My dust collection system is so/so, it is mostly where it settles.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

sunnybob said:


> whatever else, you need to run a virus checker on your computer. I dont like the look of all those random symbols in your typing.


I doubt that a virus or other malware is causing the issue.

What you see are apostrophe characters, replaced with non-standard versions. Usually the cause is when the originator uses a word processor or other program to write their post offline. The word processor automatically replaces apostrophes and quotes with the fancy "curly" versions that you see in printed books. When the originator copies and pastes the text from the word processor into a reply here, the special characters are included, instead of the basic straight versions. The special characters are not interpreted and displayed correctly in your browser.

When I write a post offline, I avoid the issue by typing and editing my post in a programmer's text editor, not a word processor.


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

Buy a monitor, not a TV

Cheap enough these days

You may also need a video adapter cable as the industry simply cannot stop changing plug standards

In Windows you can change default text size, and you can “enlarge” whats on the screen with control-scroll (I think). I use the latter, the former never helped.

IF you laptop uses a cooling fan I would be very concerned about using it in a dusty environment. My old ACER Aspire has no fan and it survived in the garage (my shop). My HP laptop has a fan and will not be used in the garage. The iPad has no fan.


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

My 32" TV is wall mounted above the heater closet door in the garage - where it has lived for years - and is doing just fine (near the dust-making chop saw).

CJParker will need his screen close enough to read and not be in the way of things. They monitors are so cheap its not worth worrying about dust (which I do not thinks is a problem) for a monitor.


----------



## GSXRFanIM (Jan 16, 2019)

kiwi_outdoors said:


> Buy a monitor, not a TV
> 
> Cheap enough these days
> 
> ...


Kiwi has the best advice to follow. Get a monitor not a TV and make sure you have the right video connection coming from your laptop.
I am assuming you are using it to pull up woodworking videos or instructions/diagrams to help with whatever you do in your shop.
Great idea
Would not use a projector in a shop that creates a lot of dust or uses plenty of light.


----------



## Gary D (May 3, 2018)

I also like Kiwi's posting. I'd add only that you should consider building a dust-secure enclosure, with a filtered ventilation assembly for cooling the monitor. I'm envisioning a larger version of a tablet / laptop enclosure. I don't have anything specific in mind. Perhaps on this forum? Or Google.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I agree with everyone who says that a computer or TV should not be in the shop. I agree that dust is bad for electronics, and sawdust will kill them in short order. 

- - - - -

Playing Devil's Advocate Here, Okay? ...

I have seen all too many shops and stores with utterly neglected computers systems that are really old, but inexplicably keep running. I have seen incredibly dusty, grimy, totally disgusting computers, monitors, mice, keyboards, test equipment, and other electronics in auto repair shops, smog test centers, old bookstores, small specialty parts shops, and yeah, woodworking shops, etc. etc. etc. The old hard disk drives inside them must be a decade beyond their MTBF. They just keep chugging along, despite the abuse.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i believe cjparker is classified as a one and gone member
hasn't been back since posted, but will be memorialized forever in the members count :grin:


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I agree with everyone who says that a computer or TV should not be in the shop. I agree that dust is bad for electronics, and sawdust will kill them in short order.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> ...


Tool Agnostic,

While I agree that a good share of "shop based" computers/monitors are sadly neglected, modern shops cannot get along with out them on the shop floor.

Works orders are on the computer, blueprints and plans are on the computer, exploded parts diagrams and repair procedures are accessed thru the shop floor computer. CNC machines, by very definition, are run from a computer on the shop floor computer/with display monitor.

The OP wants a large screen display, so it is easier to read and follow the directions, the plan, the cut list etc. of the project he is working on. " having to stop & look down at my phone *for info on whatever I'm doing*, then start again."

Sure that info could be printed out on paper, but most everyone is going paperless now days.

Personally, I'd like to have the instructions printed on a product label be directly available by scanning a code to my phone or computer. That way I could have full control over the font size and be able to adjust it to a size I can actually read. :grin::glasses:


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

your PC board in the monitor is likely coated in a non-conductive "conforming coating" so the conductors never see the dust. A simple PC monitor is not likley to generate to much heat as its not really doing a lot of computing.

Don't over-think the problem.


----------



## ToolsOnaWall (Apr 8, 2020)

I use an old TV in my shop to display a slideshow of car pictures I've taken. I use an old tablet for pen kit instructions, tool manuals, and a unit conversion app.


----------

